# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  La gente no es tonta

## Ivanxo

Hoy he pecado de ingenuo.He estado practicando el doble lift pero nunca lo he utilizado y hoy me he lanzado, jeje.
Pero no lo introducí en ningún juego, sino que lo usé a secas. 
Os cuento, hago el lift y digo mira esta carta, la "perdemos" por en medio de la baraja, y ahora: Sube, sube, sube...  Y aquí está!!
Para mi sorpresa me dicen: Arooo has cogido dos cartas...
Y digo yo: mmmm y pienso: Me han cogido.   :Oops:   :Oops:  
Y eso que el lift me había salido de categoría eh!  8-) 
CONCLUSIÓN: La gente no es tonta.  :( 
Yo creoque es mejor usar estas técnicas con los juegos no?
¿Que opinnais? ¿Os ha pasado alguna vez?   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## neptuno

Personalmente creo que es falta de practica... 
quiza te falta un poco de técnica o simplemente, como decimos en chile, te falta "grupo" ... quiza el cuento que explicas debes pulirlo un poco mas.. misdirection mental... 

salu2

----------


## Jmac

Al igual que has hecho una Ambiciosa, hay muchas formas de poner el naipe en top o muchas Ambiciosas, en este caso con usar otro metodo posiblemente habria bastado, por ejemplo una en que lo haga el propio espectador, y mas aun si lo haces varias veces ( por supuesto de diferente forma ) , descontrol total para la concurrrencia.

----------


## toni

Ivanxo yo muchas veces e echo eso a secas y la gente se queda pillada,claro esta que si haces un doble metes la carta de arriba en el centro y sube instantaneamente la gente se da cuenta pero si lo haces como el canuto dejando la carta sobresaliente de manera que ellos piensen que tienes que hacer algo(ya esta la misdirection psicologica hecha)y despues la cuadras claramente y muestras que ha subido creo que la reaccion tendria que ser buena.

----------


## MilagroUNO

De acuerdo contigo en que no usaría una tecnica como juego... Eso si que no es "Magia" eso es un simple truco que cualquiera podria aprender.. La magia es mucho mas que eso.

----------


## Goreneko

Detrás de todo esto... hay mucha teoría.
¿Por qué no sale un mago en la tele haciendo un cambio de carta por doble lift, muestra que son distintas, dice: chaaaan!!, y se va? Pues porque eso no es magia, es una técnica y la gente sabe que las técnicas existen. La magia está en la mente.
Si quieres hacer una ambiciosa... pues es un efecto que NECESITA repetirse varias veces, de distintas maneras, varias de ellas por doble lift, así puedes usar completamente la Vía Mágica (teoría que busco siempre en mis juegos, porque sinceramente, me encanta)...
Si acompañas ese simple doble lift con una charla, se puede convertir en magia: enseñas una carta a uno, le hipnotizas, haces que la olvide, enseñas la carta al resto del público, y al preguntar al espectador cuál era su carta, él responderá, y el público dirá que no era esa (por poner un ejemplo básico).

Un saludo.

----------


## AmadeuS

Creo que es una de las tecnicas mas utiles y no vale la pena quemarlas si no la tienes bien aprendida, a mi nunca me lo detectaron, tambien es la forma de presentarlo, un poco de misdirection, no hacer el movimiento a secas de una, hay que practicar antes de salir a la cancha. Hay muchas rutinas de ambisiosa y son muy buenas.
Saludos

----------


## venator

Mira, yo pienso que lo que has hecho no está mal. En realidad no creo que haga falta hacer más de lo que has hecho, simplemente hacerlo con los movimientos, pausas y ritmo adecuados.

Yo hice una vez eso mismo. Estaba jugando con las cartas, tenía una chica al lado mirándome, la vi, hice un doble dejando "la carta" boca arriba en top, la miré a los ojos (me devolvió la mirada), volví de nuevo "la carta", la deje en la mesa, la agité un poco y ... chan! había cambiado.
Todo esto sin decir una palabra, pero eso si, con mucha suavidad y mucho ritmo. Lo cierto es que me salió natural  (si lo llego a pensar no lo hago) pero quedó perfecto, y la chica "ojiplática".

Lo que te quiero decir es que, seguramente esa ambiciosa que has hecho, podía haber pasado de "simple manipulacion" a "MAGIA" solamente midiendo mejor los tiempos. Muchas veces no es necesario hacer ningún juego elaborado, ni meter una charla encantadora para crear magia (aunque por supuesto ayuda enormemente).
La magia esta en la mente del espectador, y se puede introducir allí de muchas maneras.

----------


## nano

Bueno... lo que le ha pasado a Ivanxo, es un tema que le ha pasado o le puede pasar a mucha gente cuando estamos comenzando... y vale que es desagradable hasta cierto punto el tema de "cagarla" pero... a base de ostias de aprende... ya vereis como para la proxima vez que lo haga... no lo hara tan a la ligera. 
He de reconocer que yo aprendi algunas cosas por culpa de eso...
Ivanxo para la proxima toma los consejos de los posts anteriores... que esta gente sabe lo que dice jejeje
 8)   8)   8)

Un saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Es que esa técnica, personalmente no es una tecnica que me guste mucho. Es la más evidente que hay con las cartas. De echo hay gente que sin saber que existe, se la ha inventado. Pero bueno no está mal utilizarla ALGUNA vez. De echo, si la haces MUY CORRECTAMENTE y aprovechando la misdirection, en un momento dado pueden no darse cuenta.

----------


## AmadeuS

> Es que esa técnica, personalmente no es una tecnica que me guste mucho. Es la más evidente que hay con las cartas. De echo hay gente que sin saber que existe, se la ha inventado. Pero bueno no está mal utilizarla ALGUNA vez. De echo, si la haces MUY CORRECTAMENTE y aprovechando la misdirection, en un momento dado pueden no darse cuenta.


No coincido que se puede usar alguna vez, es una tecnica, que bien utilizada es muy magica, es excelente, hay muchisimos juegos con esta tecnica que de otra manera seria imposible, los mas grandes magos la usan muy seguido, sin ir mas lejos, rene Lavand la utiliza muchisimo, y no te das cuenta.
Saludos

----------


## M4gici4n

> Es que esa técnica, personalmente no es una tecnica que me guste mucho. Es la más evidente que hay con las cartas. De echo hay gente que sin saber que existe, se la ha inventado. Pero bueno no está mal utilizarla ALGUNA vez. De echo, si la haces MUY CORRECTAMENTE y aprovechando la misdirection, en un momento dado pueden no darse cuenta.


Eing?

Estoy en total desacuerdo contigo.
El doble lift es la técnica MAS utilizada, pero de calle eh?
Y para nada es evidente. La gente cuando haces una ambiciosa o cuando simplemente transformas una carta por otra no llega a comprender como lo has hecho.
Supongo que tus comentarios son debidos a que has leido la técnica en un libro y has dicho "esto es imposible" o "se tiene que ver por narices", pero ya te digo yo que no es así.
Ya si quieres rizar más el rizo todavía, mírate las sutilezas de Ascanio y Dámaso.

Ánimo!

----------


## Azran

Hay dobles y dobles, la soltura con la que lo manejes es crucial. La tecnica sola no vale, necesitas de algo que destroce la idea de "Hay dos cartas" porque aunque no se vea la gente lo piensa. Yo lo pensé cuando era profano y no sabia de la existencia del doble lift.

----------


## zarkov

Para salir de dudas recomendaría la práctica del juego del Canuto "Ascensor con tres cartas". Así podrías darte cuenta de lo que significa el manejo del doble. Simple y sencillo pero eficaz y desmonta la idea de _has cogido dos_.
De todos modos recuerdo un juego que hizo Giobbi en el programa Carta Blanca de Tamariz donde se demuestra el efecto que se puede conseguir con un doble.
Y nunca, nunca hacer una técnica a secas. Claro que la gente no es tonta.
Otro ejemplo es el dichoso juego de las nueve cartas (Mystic nine, creo) donde el uso de la cuenta Hamman se constituye en la base para convencer al espectador del propio efecto. Una cuenta Hamman a secas no es nada.

----------


## Ivanxo

Recuerdo el juego de Giobbi, la maquina del tiempo, pero con la historia la gente se olvida del uso de la técnica.
Conclusion: Mefalta MISDIRECTION
Os contare como me va la tecnica en los juegos jeje
gracias!!
 :P

----------


## toni

pues yo pienso que una tecnica a secas con una pequeña charla puede llegar a ser asombrosa,e visto pintajes realmente magicos y al fin de al cabo son unicamente eso tecnicas,Y respecto al tema del doble lift creo que estas totalmente confundido creo que es una tecnica potentisima y para nada conocida por la gente otra cosa es la carta corrida tecnica que conoce mucha gente.saludos.

----------


## Maverick

> Recuerdo el juego de Giobbi, la maquina del tiempo, pero con la historia la gente se olvida del uso de la técnica.
> Conclusion: Mefalta MISDIRECTION
> Os contare como me va la tecnica en los juegos jeje
> gracias!!
>  :P


Creo que el doble no es cuestión de misdirection. Creo que es cuestión de soltura, de que aunque la baraja esté a un centímetro del espectador, vean como claramente sacas "la carta" de arriba. Cuestión de manejo.

----------


## ralu

Yo vi el juego de Giobbi en carta blanca y lo e hecho varias veces,Me parece un juego bastante bueno y bastante simple,pero la charla y la misdirection de el par de movimientos que tiene, me parece un juego asombroso.

El doble lift es cuestio de movimiento y de juego,seguro que ay gente que haciendo un doble lift y luego levantando solo una piensan que la carta se a transformado,pero la gran mayoria de personas con dos dedos de frente van a saber que as cogido dos,que lo as hecho muy bien,pero que as cogido dos.Tenemos que darle alguna finalidad,o simplemente dejar que el espectador coja la primera carta y vea que carta es para luego girar la primera y al devolvernos la carta `ponerlas juntas y entonces hacer un doble lift.Espero haberme explicado.Un saludo.

----------


## Jmac

Para mi la cueston esta en hacerlo con naturalidad, precisamente eso practico actualmente y cuesta practica y mas practica, pero sale estoy convencido, pues por paciencia que no quede. He visto el otro dia a un mago que me lo comentaba y me hacia como dice Maverick muy cerca, e incluso sabiendolo no se nota, pero eso lo hace la practica. Bueno Ivanxo lo que nos queda es seguir practicando, eso si elevado a la enesima potencia.

----------


## Fujur

Pues yo muchas veces uso el doble lift a palo seco para captar la atención. Estoy jugando con la baraja... enseño la carta de arriba y le pregunto que carta es, la meto por el centro y le digo: ¿donde está tu carta? Suelen decir que en el centro o que no lo saben. Yo les digo donde no está es arriba y le enseño que no está arriba. Pero al hacer un pase mágico la carta sube. Algun chaval ha llegado a irme al dia siguiente con su baraja diciendome que el chasqueaba los dedos y la carta no subia. Era gracioso. Mi conclusión es que la gente piensa mas en que hay cartas repes que cualquier otra cosa. 

Un saludo. :D

----------


## KOTKIN

ESTOY DE ACUERDO EN QUE ES UNA TECNICA ÚTIL, PERO NO HAY QUE ABUSAR DE ELLA, (COMO ACTUALMENTE SE SUELE HACER).

----------


## Goreneko

Claro, levanta 2 cartas por doble lift, enseña la carta de la cara, colocalas sobre el mazo, levanta la superior, frotala contra la manga y enseña la carta. La gente flipa. No hace falta la charla, pero hay 'algo' que tiene que acompañar... (froto la carta contra mi manga y cambia).

Un saludo!

----------


## goberness

Yo personalmente pienso que si sólo haces eso tiene que ser a gente muy ilusa por llamarlo de alguna manera, lo digo porque yo si hago sólo eso creo que me pillan seguro jejeje, tendría que adornarlo mas...
y si te cogen con ello, será difícil volver a hacerlo mas adelante en un juego mas elaborado...

----------


## EvAngelion67

pues yo creo q en el doble lift, especificamente en la carta ambiciosa, el espectador tiene q estar convencido de que la carta q estas introduciendo en el medio de la baraja es la firmada sino se va a dar cuenta de que estas introduciendo otra. Y Ahi ya tiene q ver mucho lo q digas,osea la presentacion, y tambien la tecnica q usas,   :Smile1: 

saludos,

----------


## Gandalf

> Recuerdo el juego de Giobbi, la maquina del tiempo, pero con la historia la gente se olvida del uso de la técnica.
> Conclusion: Mefalta MISDIRECTION
> Os contare como me va la tecnica en los juegos jeje
> gracias!!
>  :P


No quiero pecar de listo con esta contestación pero o mucho te equivocas con lo que es misdireccion o no entiendes lo que requiere un doble volteo o el que no lo entendió soy yo.

:?

Lo digo por que en esa técnica el espectador DEBE estar mirandote las manos y quedar absolutamente convencido de que lo que allí hay es una carta y nada más que una, y no debe usarse ningún tipo de distracción, mental o física, que desvíe dicha atención. No debe existir misdirección alguna. Cualquier despiste en ese momento servirá para crear dudas y no para convencer. Así que tu problema creo que fue la falta de práctica.

Ayer mismo estuve con un mago de solvencia en cuanto a técnica (campeon de España) y dijo esta frase (o muy similar). "Para que un doble te salga bien hay que practicarlo dos horas cada día hasta hacerlo un millón de veces. El problema es que nos falta voluntad para hacerlo tantas veces, así que con 500.000 también estará bien, por lo menos para que nos salga mejor que con 10 intentos."

Aplícatelo y verás como la misdirección no te hace falta en esa técnica.

----------


## zarkov

> Para salir de dudas recomendaría la práctica del juego del Canuto "Ascensor con tres cartas". Así podrías darte cuenta de lo que significa el manejo del doble. Simple y sencillo pero eficaz y desmonta la idea de _has cogido dos_.


Es un poco a lo que me refería con este comentario anterior.
Totalmente de acuerdo con la explicación de Gandalf, no faltaba más.

Lo bueno del doble es que puedes ver claramente cómo la práctica continuada lo mejora sustancialmente (como en todas las técnicas, pero ésta en especial).
Por otro lado me remito al vídeo que circula por internet donde aparece Ascanio en un programa de Tamariz, para ver manejo de dobles.

----------


## shark

recuerda que las tecnicas solo son medios, yo puedo hacer un doble lift perfecto (de hecho lo hago  8-) ) pero si simplemente lo hago y digo , mira como cambia la carta, a poco que se piense alguien llega a la solución, si lo envuelves con charla, dentro de un efecto etc etc... te aseguro que no te lo ven.

----------


## Gandalf

Vamos a ver... cualquiera que me conozca y sepa el tipo de juegos que hago sabrá que huyo de la técnica, pues no la practico, y trato de basar todo en las oportunidades forzadas (creo que es una buena manera de llamar a lo que produce la misdirección) y la charla.

Pero eso no quiere decir que para hacer un doble volteo haga falta recurrir a dichos artes. La técnica es un medio, pero algunas maniobras son completas por si solas, y no es necesario incluirles misdirección alguna. Para eso hay las maniobras invisibles y las que no lo son. Es la diferencia entre un salto y un doble, un enfile y una elmsley.

Todo esto lo comento por que veo que Ivanxo cree que con misdireccion conseguirá que no se vea el doble volteo. Pues quizás lo consiga pero a la vez estará dejando un poso de sensación de "me la ha colado mientras que no miraba" que no interesa, pues esa técnica permite que el espectador no te quite el ojo de encima.

Por supuesto, la charla, el énfasis, los cambios de tono y ritmo... todo eso ayudará, pero para hacer bien un doble lo que hay que hacer es practicar, que nadie se confunda con eso.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Será una tontería, pero recuerdo que hace tiempo decidí perfeccionar el doble todo lo que pudiera.

Con el paso de los meses, cuando pensaba que me salía medianamente bien (yo me puntuo las técnicas del 0 al 10 según me salen, y no la saco a la calle antes de que le ponga un 3) hice la prueba de fuego.

Incluía los dobles en un juego y, en el momento crítico centraba toda la atención sobre la baraja, e incluso acercaba la baraja a la altura de unos centímetros por debajo de los ojos del espectador. Todo fue bien. Desde entonces tengo muchísima más confianza en esta técnica.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## magoedu

ivanxo pule bien la tecnica antes de presentarla,cuando tu estes convencido de que la dominas,la presentas con mucha mas seguridad y de una forma mucho  mas natural.veras como entonces no se enteran de nada. :D

----------


## ZAFER

Estoy de acuerdo en que al hacer el DL te han de estar mirando las manos, pero ¿no se ve un poco raro levantar una carta, mostrarla, devolverla a la baraja y volverla a sacar para introducirla en el centro, o dejarla sobre la mesa o lo que sea?

----------


## venator

Ufff!, gran debate ese que planteas Zafer. De hecho creo que Pepe Carrol inventó una forma para no tener que dejar la carta otra vez en la baraja (creo que viene en el 52 amante pero no estoy seguro).

Mi opinion es que no hay que levantar las cartas y luego dejarlas otra vez, hay que darles la vuelta encima de la baraja, apoyándolas contra sus dorsos y luego volver a voltearla. De esa forma queda más natural, simplemente estas volviendo la primera carta y luego la dejas otra vez como estaba.

----------


## ZAFER

Si, pero sería más lógico, una vez volteada y vista la carta, tomarla tal cual en lugar de darle la vuelta y volverla a tomar. ¿no se ve extraña la maniobra?

----------


## magic211164

Ciertamente, la gente no es nada tonta pues ya, de entrada, tienen la intención de "cazar" la trampa. Evidentemente, la depuración de la técnica es un factor a favor del mago. De todos modos, creo que el elemento clave en muchas de las opiniones que se han dado se puede resumir en el concepto del maestro Ascanio sobre que existen técnicas activas y técnicas pasivas. Las técnicas como el enfile o el empalme son técnics pasivas y no tienen vida externa, es decir, no están realizadas en el contexto de otra acción percibida por los espectadores. En cambio, p. e. el control de una carta por una mezcla, el doble lift o la adición de Braue son activas pues tienen una vida externa ya que se realizan dentro de otra acción justificada que el público está viendo.
Una vez dicho ésto, es evidente que las técnicas activas son más  fáciles de ejecutar que las pasivas, pero, dentro de éstas,  también está claro que existen unos movimientos más "cubiertos" que otros y yo creo que el DL no es de los que se disimulan más (estás mostrando la carta top de la baraja, con la atención puesta en ese punto) y quizás aquí esté un poco el problema y el temor a usarlo ya que con los nervios cualquier pequeño descuadre te echa a perder el movimiento (claro, dependiendo del sistema que uses).  Me parece que me he enrollado mucho. Disculpas. Un saludo Xazam

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No sé donde leí algo sobre el "Doble económico" para no devolver la carta a la baraja y tener que cogerla otra vez. Creo que fué en el 52 amantes de Carrol pero no estoy seguro.

Un saludo

----------


## Gandalf

Lo malo de un doble es justamente que la maniobra no está justificada. Mostrar una carta y no entregarla directamente al espectador siempre es susceptible de generar sospechas. Por ello hay que acompañar dicha maniobra con una charla que ayude, y sobre todo, la limpieza en la maniobra será la que genere más garantías sobre la "autenticidad" de lo que el mago dice.

Y como ya dije, la charla no debe tratar de despistar en el momento del doble si no en la fase previa y a posteriori. Si antes de el doble explicas algo que exija la atención del espectador tendrás un espectador con la mente ocupada. Si justo tras hacer el doble hacemos incapié en otra cosa que también llame la atención fuertemente como el hecho de que ponemos la carta "en el medio de la baraja y no debajo ni cerca del principio ni me la guardo...justo en el centro" o haces sospechar que la carta la estás controlando de alguna manera y lo acompañamos de gestos que refuercen la idea (muchas gracias, Jose, los que estuvisteis en cierto corrillo de la SEI el pasado lunes recordareis las cosas que nos explicó)  tendré mucha más probabilidad de que la maniobra tramposa pasa al olvido, y queda solo la idea de que el mago muestra una carta y la pierde entre la baraja.

Es una idea sobre la que se puede trabajar mucho. A ver si de aquí salen ideas interesantes.

----------


## ignoto

Yo tengo por costumbre preguntar a los cartomagos que explican alguna técnica en el CIVAC si "eso" se puede hacer sin cartas.
La mayoría se me queda mirando con cara de pescado hasta que alguien le explica que qué le vamos a hacer, estoy ahí porque tiene que haber de todo.
Cuando Lennart Green empezó a cacharrear con el empalme lateral y conseguí que le tradujeran mi pregunta.
¿Sabíais que con esa técnica el tio nos hizo una "copa rota y recompuesta"?
¡Que monstruo!

----------


## Patito

> ¿Sabíais que con esa técnica el tio nos hizo una "copa rota y recompuesta"?
> ¡Que monstruo!


Y yo que me lo perdí!!!!
Bueno, resignación.... Me voy a hacerme un poquito de seppuku.... :(

----------


## ignoto

También te perdistes a Dani después de la cena en plena actuación.
Y Germán se quedó todo pillado porque no conocía el endorse de bolas de esponja y se la clavó hasta los firulillos.
A Isabel (la china), Dani le hizo la carta firmada en el azucarero.

¿Estabas cuando sacó el zapato de la baraja rifleando las cartas?

----------


## Patito

Lo del zapato lo vi. Lo que más me hizo gracia es cuando hizo la transformación de los 4 ases en 4 reyes (bueno, la verdad es que no tenía desperdicio NADA de lo que hizo....)

----------


## ALFONSO PEREZ

A quien se le ocurre , !!no hay que abusar del doble!! por muy bien que te salga cuando lo haces varias veces seguido la gente sospecha , en mi opinión solo hay que hacer el doble dentro del contexto de un juego y como mucho en la ambiciosa pero claro empleando otras sutilezas tambien validas , !!!! la cartomagia no es el doble lifth!!!!

----------


## J. Buna MANO

En la "cartomagia fundamental"de canuto el dice que hacer el doble volteo en la jeta de la gente no es lo correcto, que el mago no debe presumir de su técnica.
 A mi parece ;mas que como mago como espectador iniciado;el mago tiene q lograr en ciertas ocasiones q el espectador ,que tonto no, pero, si sugestionado por la ilusión de lo que pasa delante de el i por el ambiente, vea lo que no pasa es, es decir, que pasa delante de el pero no a visto con claridad y cree a que lo a visto clarmente(esto podría llamarse misdirection).... como por ejemplo el punto critico de doble volteo.
permiso para desmontar lo que he dicho :!: 



> "eso" se puede hacer sin cartas?


 que algien explique esta preguna porfavor :roll:

----------


## Gandalf

> "eso" se puede hacer sin cartas?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  que algien explique esta preguna porfavor :roll:


Pues si, la pregunta, aunque ya explicada, en mi opinión es sencilla. lo que se quiere saber es si un doble se puede hacer con otros objetos, de la misma forma que un tenkay si. Por ejemplo con un DVD, prueba en el curro ¡¡¡Verás que caras!!!

----------


## Ayy

hombre, si al hacer el DL les haces firmar la carta, o simplemente te fijas en ella y la limpias con la mano, no tiene sospecha alguna, a no ser que hagas 12 DL seguidos, que ntonces te pillan desde el 4º jeje

----------


## iscariote

Pues sinceramente, aun siendo nuevo en esto de la cartomagía. creo que un lift bien hecho, es imperceptible a la vista, ejemplo:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tBvl1kuPLC8

----------


## NRS

Por si te sirve, en el _Expert Card Technique_ (Técnica cartomágica avanzada) de Hugard y Braue, el primer capítulo está dedicado a los volteos, tanto doble como triple lift y otros: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/216 Y en DVD, en el _Born to perform magic_ de Oz Sperlman también se explica, con algunos juegos para aplicarlo. Otro DVD sobre "La ambiciosa" es el Daryl: http://www.magiclegends.com/product1703.html Y por supuesto, la rutina de Tamariz de "La ambiciosa" que tantas veces ha hecho en televisión. Por cierto, la idea de la "joroba" en la carta es muy engañosa e impactante. Tanto el juego de "La ambiciosa" como la idea de "la joroba" están también explicados en el _Expert_. 
Con paciencia para practicar el DL y aprender estas rutinas, se le saca mucho más rendimiento al DL que hacerlo así tal cual directamente.

----------


## Ayy

lo de la joroba es el efecto de doblarla ?? y lueg aparece arriba doblada asi de repnte??
porque respecto a ese, tengo uan duda increible... el otro dia, haciendo esa rutinilla, llego a esa parte y yo todo convencido... que iba todo sobre ruedas.. y llega y a la hora de doblarse la de arriba, veo que no sale... y yo.. em.. mierda... que pasa??  y claro... se me jodio el truco...  y tuve que improvisar co nel ego change de daniel garcia...
es un efectazo... pero desmejoro mucho...
porke me paso eso??  aprete demasiado puede ser?
un abrazo y gracias

----------


## NRS

No sé qué te pudo pasar. "La joroba" consiste en que coges la carta "ambiciosa" por los lados cortos con una mano, y la doblas juntando estos lados (acercando el pulgar y los otros dedos), de modo que le queda hecha una especie de "jorobita" en el centro de la carta (si la colocas paralela al suelo y con uno de los lados largos enfrente de tus ojos, parece que tiene la forma de la campana de Gauss). Luego la pones sobre la mitad inferior de la baraja, y luego colocas la otra mitad encima, y cuando tú quieres, a la carta superior del mazo le sale "de repente" la misma "joroba" que tenía la elegida. La volteas muy lentamente y resulta ser la "ambiciosa" que "colocaste" en el centro. Si hiciste todo bien, seguramente te pasara que no la doblaste lo suficiente y la joroba no se marcó bien. Vamos, digo yo. 
Tamariz hace esto justo después de colocar la carta elegida claramente en el centro de la baraja, y por TPC la carta aparece debajo de todas, y luego desde ahí es mucho más fácil hacer el efecto de "la joroba".

----------


## Irenco

despues de leer muchos comentarios........debo dar mi punto de vista obiamente  :roll: 

la tecnica de doble lift junto con el tpc  , son las q mas uso ya q las tengo netamente pulidas .......mi doble es uno con floritura...en el cual se toma las puntas de la carta  y se le da 2 giros al doble  y cae en reposo con la cara hacia arriba luego se repite el acto y keda cara abajo y se saca la carta de engaño ........esto acompañado con missdirection y con un buen movimiento y una soltura de manos adecuada es netamente inimaginable q ahi dos cartas ahi ..........ahi muchos tipos de doble lift ......pero el mejor q e visto.......lo vi al mago larrain aki de chile, hacia saltar la carta de mano a mano a mas  o menos 30 cm de largo...........luego de estar haciendolo un buen rato mostro las dos cartas  y todos kedamos asi                                  ----> :shock: 



Sasludos

----------


## Ayy

yo un doble que ultimamente uso  mucho, consiste en que la doble salata y se voltea cayendo cara arriba encima del propio mazo, es bastante dificl al principio, ya que tienes que cuidar que no se descuadren, que caigan encima, que se giren bien... pero cuando sale, queda perfecto.
de todas formas es conveniente tener 5 o 6 tipos diferentes de DL, para que no se fijen demasiado...

----------


## J. Buna MANO

Hola;

  una cosa yo tenia entendido que aunque no esta va de mas conocer varias volteos lo mejor era dominar una a la perfección y utilizarlo la mayor parte de veces

y por otro lado en el doble volteo por chasqueo ay que hacer algo mas que al girar una carta sola?

----------


## wdf87

me parece que es dependiendo a quien se lo hagas,si es una persona conocida siempre va a intentar atraparte en el juego que le hagas porque tiene mas cponfianza y puede preguntarte mas cosas,mientras que si se lo ahces a un desconocido dudo que se tome el tiempo a prestarte tante atencion

----------


## J. Buna MANO

Hola;

 si eso es cierto los conocidos dan much por **** con lo de  que esxpliqueslos trucos. Y es mastengo barios que aun que no vean eltruco dicen "me da igual porque se que no a sido magia".... y si cualquier otro hace el truco se sorprenden y dicen "huuuuoooooo...como a molad" ¬¬

----------


## Gandalf

TIDOOOOS... VEN...TIDOOOSSSSSS...

Ah, no, que es O'Ma... O'Maaaaaaa, VEN... O'MAAAAA

----------


## Patito

> TIDOOOOS... VEN...TIDOOOSSSSSS...
> 
> Ah, no, que es O'Ma... O'Maaaaaaa, VEN... O'MAAAAA


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Muy bueno, Gandalf!!
Por cierto, o hace tiempo que no entras tú, o hace tiempo que no me fijo lo suficiente...

Saludos!!

----------


## Gandalf

Pues no es cuestión de sacar trapos sucios pero últimamente me apetece menos escribir en el foro.

Está un poco parado.

Pero si te fijas bien verás que algo si he escrito.

----------


## zarkov

Yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que está un poco parado. Puede ser que no se traten temas de tu interés o con cierta profundidad, pero parado...

Es una opinión off-topic.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, he usado una palabra equivocada.

Es eso lo que quería decir, que los temas que se dan no me atraen, poco a poco ha ido decayendo el asunto y ahora los temas son algo "insustanciales".

Puedo ser yo tambien...

----------


## zarkov

A veces es que cuando estamos en "esos días"...

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

ya, pero algunos estamos en "esos meses...".

 :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

Ave María Purísima.

Hijo, qué te pasa. ¿Qué problema tienes? ¿Qué te agobia?

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## hache_jota

porque mejor no utilizas un double en un juego, asi pasar desapercibido, puedes hacer el dailey show, es bueno.

----------


## venator

hache_jota, no se si por despiste o por desconocimiento, pero date cuenta de que este hilo lleva parado un mes y que el autor del hilo (Ivanxo) lo inició el 9 de Septiembre. Creo que ya habrá tenido tiempo de rectificar su error.

Seguro que no soy el indicado para llamarte la atención, pero es que si no soy yo seguro que viene alguién y te lo dice. Te lo digo sin mal rollo eh?.

Ciao

----------

